# Wer baut mir einen Teich?



## Oerg (9. März 2013)

Hallo,
noch einer mit tausend Fragen.
Wir haben uns in Seevetal bei Hamburg einen Hof gekauft und wollen jetzt die Terrasse neu gestalten. Geplant ist einen ca 8-10m x 4-5 m grosser Teich, welcher auch für die Koihalterung geeignet ist.

Zuerst stellt sich die Frage ob unser Boden dafür geeignet ist. Wir haben hier ein Moorgebiet mit einem niedrigen Grundwasserspiegel von 0,5 - 1,5 m. Die geplante Teichfläche hat vermutlich einen höheren Grundwasserspiegel da wir etwas über dem Bodenniveau, also etwas erhöht am Haus anliegen. Wie tief wir buddeln können ist noch nicht klar. Ein Probeloch müsste erst noch gemacht werden.

Da ich selbst im alten Haus einen Teich angelegt habe, brauche ich jetzt am Besten jemanden der das Projekt von A-Z für mich erstellt. Ich hatte so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht und will ein solches Fiasko nicht noch einmal erleben. Kann mir jemand eine Einschätzung geben wieviel der Spass kosten wird? Welche Technik ist bezahltbar möglich?

Also, wer hat Ahnung und Zeit gegen Pauschalpreis einen kompletten Teich inklusive Technik für mich zu bauen? Der Terrassenbau (120 m2) ist bereits vergeben. Elektrische Anschlüsse werden nach Wunsch vom Elektriker erstellt.

Baubeginn soll "gestern" sein. Wir möchten so schnell wie möglich am Teich sitzen. Anbei Bilder der "Teichfläche". 

Gruss,
Jörg


----------



## Joerg (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hallo Jörg,
:Willkommen2

Bei diesem niedrigen Grundwasserpegel, sollte der Teich wohl besser gemauert werden.
8X5X2 ~ 80m³, das wird ein ordentlich großer Teich, bei dem man nicht an allen Ecken sparen sollte.

Das Loch solltest du lokal an einen Anbieter vergeben. Die Abfuhr des Aushubs ist ein Kostenfaktor. Hast du eine günstige Option diesen lokal gut zu entsorgen?

Falls eine vernünftige Planung vorhanden ist, können die Mauerarbeiten auch lokal vergeben werden.

Bei dieser Größe sollten es mindestens 4 BA sein und 2 Skimmer in Schwerkraft sein.
Die Verrohrung und Planung des Filters sollte eine Fachfirma machen. Mit Baubeginn sollte "gestern" sein, wirst du wenige finden. Die besseren sind schon gut ausgebucht. Etwas Geduld bei der Auswahl ist also angesagt.

Als Filterung bei dieser Größe kommen langfristig nur TF oder EBF in Frage.
Wenn dir ein Anbieter ein Sieb oder Vortex anbietet und danach ein paar Patronen ist das eher unseriös.
Ich schau mal nach, welche Anbieter in deinem Bereich tätig sind.


----------



## Oerg (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hallo Namensvetter,

besten Dank für Deine Infos. Eine durchgängige Tiefe von 2 m wäre optimal aber sicherlich aufgrund der steilen Wände wohl am aufwendigsten. Der Aushub ist kein Thema ich habe genügend Platz.

Hast Du eine Idee wieviel ich bei 100% Vergabe der Arbeiten in etwa investieren muss? Wo kann ich Kompromisse eingehen um die Kosten erträglich zu halten?

Gruss,
Jörg


----------



## Zermalmer (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*



Oerg schrieb:


> Wo kann ich Kompromisse eingehen um die Kosten erträglich zu halten?


Hallo Jörg,
genau das hat Jörg ja schon geschrieben... Wenn Du Dich um jemanden vor Ort kümmerst, der den Aushub macht (der kennt ggf. sogar die Bodenbeschaffenheiten in Deiner Gegend), dann muss sich darum ein Teichbauer nicht kümmern.

Ebenso das Mauern... Wenn der Aushub (bzgl Grundwasserspiegel) trotzdem problemlos möglich ist, dann kann im Prinzip jeder Maurer Dir die Wände und den Boden da "hinzaubern", wenn denn vorher klar ist, wo denn die Bodenabläufe, Skimmer oder sonstige Anschlüsse zu sein haben.


----------



## Oerg (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hallo Andreas,

kann ich mit €5000 dieses Projekt realisieren? 

Ich habe einmal folgende Annahmen getroffen:

€300 Aushub baggern
€250 Bodenplatte giessen
€500 Wände mauern
€2000 Teichfolie inkl Anschlüsse, Verrohren und Einbau
€2000 Pumpe, Filter etc inkl Einbau

Voll daneben oder realsierbar?

Gruss,
Jörg


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hi. Bei einem GaLaBauer / Teichbauer wirst du auf dem freien Markt für dein Projekt etwa 25.000,- bis 30.000,- € rechnen müssen, der gibt Dir dann aber auch wiederum Garantie. Wenn du es alleine machen würdest, denke ich brauchst Du dafür etwa 12.000,- bis 15.000,-€ inkl. allem Material und Zubehör und Technik.

Wenn dein Grundwasserspiegel definitiv so hoch ist, wie Du sagst, dann müsste man bei dem Projekt sogar den Grundwasserspiegel im Baubereich künstlich absenken und dafür ist sicherlich teure Technik nötig. :?

Mit 5000,-€definitiv nicht vernünftig realisierbar.


----------



## francis89 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

also mit den 5t€ kannst du schon für den Filter rechnen ! bei 80m³ und zumal was ist mit besatz und pflanzen ?! 

also entweder du baust kleiner um die 25m³ dann kommst du mit weniger geld hin schätze so 8t€! zumal solltest du auch an die unterhaltungskosten beachten !


----------



## Zermalmer (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hallo Jörg,

Zackys Einschätzungen dürften da eher passen.


Beim ausbaggern ist ja nicht nur ein Bagger notwendig.
Wenn Du selber das Ding bedienst und es noch nicht gemacht hast, dann wirst Du mehr Zeit benötigen.
Also längere Mietzeit.
Wenn Du natürlich jemanden mit Bagger kennst wäre das natürlich Ideal.

Wenn die Wände mit Betonschalsteinen gebaut werden sollen, dann dürften die Deine 500€ "auffressen", und dann ist noch kein Beton drin, kein Moniereisen drin und es hat noch keiner einen Handschlag gearbeitet 

Du siehst also.... "am besten Gestern" geht im Prinzip eigentlich nur, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Oerg (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Oha, dass sind ja deutlich höhere Kosten. Für den monatlichen Unterhalt hatte ich zwar mit etwa 100€ (Strom, Futter) gerechnet aber der Teichbau sprengt dann doch mein Budget. Besten Dank für dieInfos.

Gruss, Jörg


----------



## francis89 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

warum muss er denn so groß sein ?!


----------



## Oerg (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Wir wollen die freie Fläche nutzen. Kleiner wäre ja auch okay aber wie klein würde der Teich denn bei 5k€ werden?


----------



## francis89 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

15-20tlt sollte machbar sein wenn man fast alles selber macht ! 
und gewisse sachen (filteranlage später noch vergrößert verbessert) 
Wenn man vielleicht keine belastungen hat... schon mal über einen Kredit nach gedacht?


----------



## Zermalmer (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hallo Jörg,

Es muss ja nicht zwingend ein Koi-Teich sein...

Schau Dich mal hier in den ganzen Teichvorstellungen und Bauberichten um.

Dann lasse Dich inspirieren und skizziere das ganze ein wenig.

Dann wird man sich auch ein wenig klarer über die Größe und die Abmaße des möglichen Teiches und hat eine Basis, mit der man die Materialkosten besser abschätzen kann.


----------



## Plätscher (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hallo,

warum wollt ihr alle das er mit Schalungssteinen arbeitet. Wenn er den Teich im fünfundvierzig Grad Winkel auf zwei Meter abfallen lässt, braucht er keine Schalungssteine und erreicht bei einer Größe von zehn mal fünf metern, immerhin noch ein Volumen von ca zweiundzwanzig Qubikmetern. 

Benötigte Foliengrößße ca vierzehn mal neun Meter also hundertsechsundzwanzig Quadratmeter. EPDM Fole plus achthundertgramm Vlies kosten ca. zehn€ fünfzig macht also für die Abdichtung ca. tausenddreihundertfünfzig €. Bleiben für Aushunb und Technik Selbstbaufilter, dreitausendsechshundertfünfzig €. Das muss doch wohl reichen.

Kleines Rätsel. Was ist bei meinem Klapprechner wohl kaputt


----------



## lollo (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*



Oerg schrieb:


> Wir wollen die freie Fläche nutzen. Kleiner wäre ja auch okay aber wie klein würde der Teich denn bei 5k€ werden?



hallo,

dann schau mal  HIER ,
da findest du auch bestimmt Preise.


----------



## francis89 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Kleines Rätsel. Was ist bei meinem Klapprechner wohl kaputt



zeigt der keine Ziffern mehr an ?!


----------



## Plätscher (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*



francis89 schrieb:


> zeigt der keine Ziffern mehr an ?!



Herzlichen Glückwunsch , die ganze ziffernleiste ist tot. Das nervt ohne Ziffern und Sonderzeichen auszukommen.


----------



## wp-3d (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Neuer Gartenteich im Moor von BonnieundClyde
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6185

und wenn sie nicht auf Achse durch die Staaten sind, werden sie bestimmt Auskunft geben was der Teich gekostet hat. 
Kontakt: http://www.elisa-and-tom.com/
.


----------



## francis89 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch , die ganze ziffernleiste ist tot. Das nervt ohne Ziffern und Sonderzeichen auszukommen.



habe ich mir gedacht...... wer schreibt sonst diese Summen sonst als Wort aus


----------



## Oerg (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Neuer Gartenteich im Moor von BonnieundClyde
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6185
> 
> und wenn sie nicht auf Achse durch die Staaten sind, werden sie bestimmt Auskunft geben was der Teich gekostet hat.
> ...



Prima Bericht. Da werde ich den Tom gerne einmal anmailen. Sieht machbar aus. Vielen dank!


----------



## tomsteich (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hallo Jörg,

wenn die reinen Koiteiche tatsächlich so extrem teuer sind (wie francis89 beschreibt), dann bau doch einen Schwimmteich. Deine geplante Teichfläche (40 - 50 qm) ist ja nicht wirklich besonders groß, d.h. da könntest Du z.B. mit Naturagart für die 5.000,-- Euro noch etwas größer bauen (inkl. Folie, Technik und Pflanzen). 

Was Deine Fehler beim letzten Teichbau betrifft: Wenn Du eventuell trotzdem aus Kostengründen selbst bauen möchtest, kann ich NG nur empfehlen. Die Bauanleitung und -betreuung vermeiden jede Menge teure Fehler und es gibt eine sehr genaue Kostenkalkulation, was im nachhinein Überraschungen vermeidet. Auch für das Grundwasserproblem wirst Du Dir hier sicher eine Lösung bekommen. 

Ich habe in meinem Schwimmteich auch ein paar Koi eingesetzt. Das darf man hier natürlich nicht übertreiben, d.h. den Besatz ausreizen. Bei mir funktioniert es sehr gut, d.h. ich habe stets Sicht bis auf den Grund und beste Wasserwerte.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Oerg (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hallo Thomas,

vielen Dank für die Info. Ich werde mich umgehend mit der Firma in Verbindung setzen. Scheint mir eine gute Alternative!

Gruss,
Jörg


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hallo Jörg,
Koiteiche sind nicht teuer!

Was viel Geld kostet ist der Aushub und die Entsorgung dessen.
Ich habe das damals in Handarbeit gemacht, würde mir beim nächten Mal und bei deiner angedachten Größe einen Bagger holen.

Ist das große Loch schon mal da, kann man auch flachere Wände planen und das ganze ohne Mauern realisieren.
Mit deinem Grundwasserspiegel musst du etwas vorsichtiger vorgehen.

Solange du die BA erst mal realisierst und einen Schwerkraftfilter einplanst, kann man später die Technik noch aufstocken.
Ein Vortex und danach Büsten ist schon in Ordnung, man sollte wegen dem Reinigungsaufwand dann genug Platz für spätere Optimierungen einplanen.


----------



## Oerg (12. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hi Jörg,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich habe die Planungshilfe von Naturagart in Anspruch genommen und schaue mal was das ergibt. Noch habe ich den Teich nicht aufgegegen aber es scheint mir das es ohne aktive Mithilfe bzw Durchführung mit meinem Budget nicht machbar ist.

Mein alter Teich war deutlich zu klein und hatte einen perfekten Zugang für den __ Reiher. Innerhalb eines Monats wurden alle Kois verfüttert. Die Tecihtechnik habe ich dreimal vergrössert zu extremen Preisen aber dennoch war das Wasservolumen (10.000 Liter) deutlich zu gering. Ständig grün und ein stetiger Kampf mit den Wasserwerten. Darauf habe ich keinen Bock mehr. Wenn dann soll es ein Teich mit möglichst grossem Wasservolumen und völlig sicher vor dem Reiher werden.

Gruss,
Jörg


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hi Jörg,

das mit dem __ Reiher tut mir Leid.

Volumen ist schon gut für die Wasserwerte. Bedenken sollte man aber schon, dass die Kosten dann ansteigen.
Auch die laufenden Kosten sollte man nicht aus den Augen verlieren.
Die Teichtechnik mit den wachsensen Insassen zu erweitern ist aber normal.
Den ersten hast du gebaut und beim 2. kannst du einige Fehler weniger machen.

Ich persönlich würde dir eher zu 20-30m³ raten, das sollte für Koi gut reichen.

Ein paar Anhaltspunkte über die Kosten findest du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36105


----------



## Zermalmer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*



Oerg schrieb:


> ...und völlig sicher vor dem __ Reiher werden.


Hallo Jörg,
Dir ist aber schon klar, das das auch nur wieder mit Aufwand verbunden ist?

Schnüre oder Netze spannen z.B.

Oder halt sowas wie ein Reiher-Schreck (bzw. je nach Gelände evt. sogar 2).

Das Verhalten von Reihern muss ich Dir glaub ich nicht erklären 

Wo es die Tage so warm war gabes auf umliegenden Dächern schon wieder Sichtungen...
Allerdings habe ich noch die Winterabdeckung drauf (auf der nun wieder gut 10-15cm Schneeschicht liegen).
Heisst für mich aber: Winterabdeckung runter (wenn die Temperaturen stimmen) und gucken das der Reiherschreck direkt aufgebaut wird.


----------



## Moonlight (13. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hey Jörg,

ich schreibe Dir mal meine Preise dahinter  



Oerg schrieb:


> €300 Aushub baggern  - 0 Euro -> alles selbst per Hand
> €250 Bodenplatte giessen  - für 6m³ Bodenplatte und Ausgießen der Steine ca. 600 Euro -> selbst per Hand/Mischer
> €500 Wände mauern  - Steine 1200 Euro+100 Euro Anlieferung -> alles sebst per Hand
> €2000 Teichfolie inkl Anschlüsse, Verrohren und Einbau  - HDPE 25Euro der m² incl. Verlegung (Fachmann), ohne Anschlüsse und Rohre
> €2000 Pumpe, Filter etc inkl Einbau  - war schon vorhanden, aber alles zusammen ca. 1000 Euro



So, und da fehlt aber noch Folgendes:

Entsorgung des Aushubs - ca. 200 Euro
Rohre, Bögen, BA's, Anschlüsse - ca. 200 Euro
Zugschieber (bei mir 10Stück) - 200 Euro (das war ein Schnäppchen bei ebay)
Zubehör (Kleber, Dichtmittel) - 100 Euro
Stahlmatten+Moniereisen - ca. 500 Euro

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen. 

Macht Summa Summarum 4100 Euro. Aber vorsicht, das ist nicht abschließend und gilt auch nur für meinen Hochteich mit knapp 33'000l 

Hätte ich das alles machen lassen, wäre es unbezahlbar geworden. Nur das Nötigste hab ich einer Firma oder einem Fachmann überlassen. Und gut wenn man liebe Nachbarn hat, die einem unentgeltlich helfen 

Wenn Du die Schalsteine wegläßt, brauchst Du auch weniger Beton (Zement, Kies wie auch immer), keine Stahlmatten, keine Moniereisen und kannst für das Geld dann ordentliches Vlies gute Folie verlegen.

Also auch mit einem kleinen Budget zu machen ... und 5000 Euro sind ja wesentlich mehr als ich zur Verfügung hatte 

Mandy


----------



## Zermalmer (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Entsorgung des Aushubs - ca. 200 Euro


Hallo Mandy,
da kann er Geld sparen 
Zitat aus seinem 2. Posting


Oerg schrieb:


> ..Der Aushub ist kein Thema ich habe genügend Platz.


Es muss also nur ein wenig für Verpflegung der Helfer investiert werden, die den Aushub quer übers Grundstück transportieren, damit die bei Laune gehalten werden


----------



## Zacky (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

...was auch nicht zu vergessen ist...in seinem Beitrag #1 schreibt er auch etwas von benötigter Technik...die ist bis jetzt hier noch nicht wirklich erwähnt worden...und die kostet ja für gwöhnlich schon einen Haufen Geld...denn @-Mandy - ohne deine Vorkenntnisse, vorhandene Filtermaterialen, Pumpen und so weiter, wär'st du mit einem Budget von 5000,-€ auch nicht hin gekommen...:?...ich denke da mal nur an den Sifi!

...ich hoffe ja, dass uns der Jörg dann mal verät, was er für ein Angebot von NG bekommen hat und dann tatsächlich am Ende ausgegeben hat...das würde mich doch interessieren...


----------



## Oerg (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Vielen Dank für die vielen hilfreichen Infos.

Ich habe erst einmal eine Skizze und ein paar Fotos an NG geschickt.







Für €30 habe ich die Teichplanung angefordert. Mal sehen wann ich die Unterlagen bekomme. Die ersten Baggerangebote sind auch schon eingetroffen. Für den Aushub wird €1500 ohne Abfuhr verlangt

Ist das ein üblicher Kurs?

Genauso rätzle ich noch über eine Drainage unter dem Teich. Noch habe ich keine Ahnung wie soetwas aussehen soll. 

Bei dem NG Konzept gefällt mir der geringe technische Ausfand und die Lösung mit dem Filtergraben. Dafür ist ja ausreichend Platz. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Gruss,
Jörg


----------



## Annett (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hallo Jörg,

Du möchtest eventuell einen Teich nach dem NG-Prinzip bauen?
Aber dann nicht als richtigen Koiteich, oder?
Wenn ihr genügend Platz habt, warum dann keinen Schwimmteich? Einige wenige Koi könnten darin vielleicht noch funktionieren.

Ich halte wirklich viel vom NG-System, aber bei stärker besetzten Koiteichen hätte ich echte Bauchschmerzen.
Der viele Dreck muss raus aus dem Teich/System. Und das möglichst schnell, damit er nicht in Lösung gehen kann oder sich "Gammelecken" für die weniger netten Krankheitserreger bilden können. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob dies das NG-System mit seinem Filtergraben wirklich dauerhaft leisten kann...


----------



## Oerg (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hi Annett,

die ursprüngliche Idee war ein klarer Koiteich. Ich habe es einfach sehr genossen die U-Boote zu beobachten. Da es Boden- und Budgettechnisch Grenzen gibt, geht die Richtung immer mehr in einen kleinen "Schwimmteich" mit kleinem Koibestand. Mein Boden ist ein Problem (siehe mein zweites Thema), die ländliche Lage sowieso. Schon heute ist der __ Reiher Dauergast bei uns.

Die Grösse des Teichs wird eigentlich von meiner Frau begrenzt. Klar kann grösser nur besser werden aber was soll ich allein dort sitzen?


----------



## Christine (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Sag Deiner Frau, wo Teich ist, muss sie kein Unkraut jäten


----------



## Oerg (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Ich glaube ich kenne die Antowrt schon. Geht so in die Richtung das ich wohl das Unkraut wäre......:smoki


----------



## Moonlight (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*



Oerg schrieb:


> Geht so in die Richtung das ich wohl das Unkraut wäre..



Das ist bitter ... 

Mandy


----------



## Christine (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Das ist schade. Wenn bei solchen Projekten der Partner nicht mitzieht...


----------



## Oerg (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Nee, dass hört sich schlimmer an als es ist. Meine Angetraute ist die Beste. Ich hab bereits so viele Projekte am Haus, u.a. eine 120 m² Männerhalle mit Kamin usw. Der Teich soll einfach einen gewissen Rahmen nicht sprengen und "klein" ist die von mir gewünschte Grösse ja nun auch nicht. Ein Koibecken wäre das ideale aber da scheint mein Budget nicht zu reichen.


----------



## Moonlight (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Na dann sag doch mal, was Du an Technik schon alles hast.
Vielleicht kannst Du auch mit der bestehenden Filterung (oder einem minimalen finanziellen Aufwand) ein Koibecken realisieren. Es muß doch nicht gleich ein TF oder VF oder EBF sein 
Ich habe mir außer dem US III aus finanziellen Gründen auch nichts weiter dazu gekauft ... und das muß die nächsten Jahre so erst mal reichen.

Und dann würde ICH Dir empfehlen mehr in Eigenleistung zu machen. Speziell das Ausbuddeln.
Dafür brauch man keinen Bagger ... mit ausreichend Zeit und Durchhaltevermögen kann man das durchaus mit Muskelkraft bewerkstelligen. Ist ein tolles Kraft- und Kondiprogramm 

Denk mal drüber nach 

Mandy


----------



## Oerg (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Teichtechnik hab nichts mehr. Das ist alles im alten Haus geblieben!

Selber buddeln ist wegen des niedrigen Grundwasserspiegels eher schwierig. Auch wenn es meiner Fitness sicherlich förderlich wäre glaube ich nicht an diese Option. Schliesslich müsste die Entwässerungspumpe wochenlang laufen. Baggern hat den Vorteil das innerhalb eine Wochenendes die Erdarbeiten und Folie hoffentlich erledigt sind.


P.S.
Meine Männerhalle ist für Autos und Motorräder, mein Haupthobby


----------



## Joerg (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Jörg,
wenn du viel Platz hast und ein eingeschränktes Budget, sollte ein Schwimmteich mit moderatem Koibesatz eine Überlegung wert sein.
Der muss an den Seiten dann nicht steil abfallen. Genügend Regenerationszonen sorgen schon für klares Wasser.
Sollte der Bedarf an Filterung ansteigen, lässt sich ein TF nachrüsten.

Für die Koiteich Filteranlage würde ich bei der geplanten Größe mal mindestens 3000€ ansetzen. Gebraucht kann man das natürlich auch schon günstiger haben.
Ohne den Trommelfilter wirst du weniger Zeit für dein anderes Hobby haben. 
Bis 30m³ kann man noch mit weniger Technik auskommen, wenn der Besatz an Koi mäßig ist.


----------



## mitch (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hallo Jörg,

 warum keine Männerhalle mit Koi-Ecke (Innenhälterung) 

da hättest du alles beisammen Moped + Fisch, keine Probleme mit Reihern, kein Loch graben usw.


----------



## Oerg (15. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Ein ID Teich hat auch was, keine Frage. Da ist eigentlich kein Platz mehr. Alles voller Fahrzeuge. Vielleicht später.


----------



## Sponsor (15. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Wenn gemäß Plan alles so verbaut würde, dann Kosten für Schwimmteich unter 4.000 € realisierbar, Vorrausgesetzt Folie in einem Stück für Schwimmbereich und ein Stück für Filter.

Wenn  vor Ort verschweißt werden muß wirds entsprechend teurer.

Eine begrenzte Anzahl an Fischen tun keinem Schwimmteich etwas, das Problem ist ja auch nicht der Fisch an sich, sondern der Mensch der sich sorgt und zuviel füttert oder überhaupt füttert.


----------



## Zermalmer (16. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hallo Jörg,


Oerg schrieb:


> Für €30 habe ich die Teichplanung angefordert. Mal sehen wann ich die Unterlagen bekomme. Die ersten Baggerangebote sind auch schon eingetroffen. Für den Aushub wird €1500 ohne Abfuhr verlangt
> Ist das ein üblicher Kurs?


Ich kan Dir nicht sagen ob das 'der übliche Kurs' ist.
Meine Vermutung ist, dass der Anbieter (je nach Zugang zum Grundstück) einen entsprechend großen Bagger ausgesucht hat, mit dem er in annehmbarer Zeit Tiefe und Größe des Teiches abdecken kann und entsprechend Zeit für das Umverteilen des Aushubes berücksichtigt.

Wenn der Bagger entsprechend groß ist, dann ist wahrscheinlich (& hofentlich) ein Fachmann am Werk...und der kostet.

(Bei mir nebenan wurde für ein Haus ausgehoben... der Kerl hatte es schon drauf und war exakt nur für den Bagger da und unsere 2 kleinen Spezialwünsche als Nachbarn hat er nur akzeptiert, weil ein weiterer betroffener Nachbar Landsmann vom Baggerfahrer war und die nen kleinen Deal ausgehandelt hatten)



Oerg schrieb:


>


Und deshalb finde ich es Schade, dass Du so spät in der Planung bei uns 'aufgeschlagen' bist.
Hier im Forum gibt es so tolle Ideen & Bilder und auch sonst gibt es bei NG und auch anderen Seiten so tolle Bilder.

Leider hast Du die Terrasse ja schon so in Auftrag gegeben...aber mein Design Vorschlag wäre (angelehnt an Dein Bild natürlich) gewesen:
 
Also eher eine Terrasse, die dem Teich angepasst gewesen wäre und damit "weicher" integriert gewesen wäre.

Im übrigen dürte es für den Baggerführer nicht einfacher werden, wenn die Terrasse schon fertig ist... 

PS: Btw. schau mal das Du das Bild mit Adresse und Handynummer ggf. mit Hilfe eines Moderators gegen eines ohne diese Angaben ersetzt. Muss ja nicht jeder sehen wo Du wohnst oder Dich anrufen kann 
Und ja...ich sehe da seeeehr viel Platz, da dürften einige neidisch werden


----------



## Oerg (16. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hi Andreas,

vielen Dank für Deine Infos. Die Terrasse ist zwar beauftragt, wird aber erst nach Fertigstellung des Teiches gebaut, Deinen Vorschlag diskutiere ich mal mit den Handwerkern, gefällt mir gut.

Gruss,
Jörg


----------



## Zermalmer (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Hallo Jörg,
man könnte den Bogen natürlich auch als einfache Schräge ausführen (ist manchmal einfacher zu arbeiten als ein Bogen).
Sinn und Zweck eines solchen Konstruktes ist (in meinen Augen), dass Du 'über' dem Wasser bist und nicht nur am Rand.
Desweiteren bietet sich eine Versteckecke, wenn doch mal unangekündigter Besuch am Teich ist 

Und falls Füttern ein Thema ist, dann würde das ebenfalls 'frei' und nicht am Rand erfolgen.

Und an der mittleren Hausecke entsteht kein "Engpass", der das ganze gedrängt aussehen lässt... mitunter kann man auch zu zweit aneinander vorbei gehen.
Deiner Zeichnung nach müsste man fast angst haben ins Wasser zu fallen 



> Deinen Vorschlag diskutiere ich mal mit den Handwerkern, gefällt mir gut.


Aber sei Dir im Klaren...kostet mehr Holz, angepasste Unterkonstruktion und natürlich mehr Arbeitszeit und somit Geld.

Auch den Teil vom Filter zum Teich solltest Du genauer überdenken... mitunter kann man statt Bachlauf auch eine Art Wasserfall konstruieren und hätte dann mehr Platz für einen Filtergraben (was natürlich auch wieder Aufwand ist)

Du solltest das ganze Projekt nochmal überdenken und mit der Familie, dem Terrassenabuer und Deinem Geldbeutel durch diskutieren 

... wen hat man  nochmal zur Steinmauer ermutigt und zum Baum entfernen überredet? 
Ah genau... mcreal (Mike) war es  Hier der Thead
Ich glaube er hat all die Mühen nicht bereuht.
Vieleicht Hilft der Thread Dir auch bei Überzeugungsarbeiten


----------



## mcreal (17. März 2013)

Zermalmer schrieb:


> Du solltest das ganze Projekt nochmal überdenken und mit der Familie, dem Terrassenabuer und Deinem Geldbeutel durch diskutieren
> 
> ... wen hat man  nochmal zur Steinmauer ermutigt und zum Baum entfernen überredet?
> Ah genau... mcreal (Mike) war es  Hier der Thead
> ...



Nein,das hat "er" mit Sicherheit nicht.

@Jörg
Ich kann Dir auch nur empfehlen,die Vorschläge hier aus dem Forum nochmal in Ruhe zu studieren und in deine Überlegungen mit einzubeziehen.
und vor allem das ganze nicht zu überhasten.Auch wenn das schwer fällt.Ging mir damals genauso so.

Als ich damals die ersten Vorschläge von  Andreas und Andy gelesen habe,hatte ich (und vor allem meine Frau) die Hände über den Kopf zusammen geschlagen.
Heute sind wir sehr  froh,(incl. meiner Frau) die vielen Ideen und Vorschläge hier aus dem Forum  umgesetzt zu haben,obwohl wir zu Anfangs das in dieser Größenordnung nicht mal in unseren Träumen vor hatten.


Gesendet von meinem A501 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oerg (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer baut mir einen Teich?*

Vielen Dank für all die Tipps und Anregungen. Nach reichlicher Überlegung haben wir einen Auftrag vergeben. Der Teich wird etwa 9x6 oder 10x7 Meter gross, je nachdem wie die Bodenverhältnisse es zulassen. Es wird ein Folienteich mit um etwa 60 cm erhöhter Betonkante. Bodenablauf und Skimmer sind ebenfalls dabei.

Gruss,
Jörg


----------

